# What to do



## Catchem1144 (Dec 29, 2005)

Well it happened last night my friend let the arrow fly on a monster ten at 25 yards broadside never seen him until yesterday the problem is he didn't make a great shot it was a lil far back the arrow passed all the way through an had blood on it but it had the dreaded gut smell on it alsoso we left an gave him three hrs we went back an started looking for blood an nada nothing what so ever we searched for what seemed like forever never found any sign of blood or even guts he shot it with a swacker broadhead we have pics of the right before he released will post when I get time my question is what should we do now


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

If it's a trophy I would call a deer tracker to bring the dogs out. Good luck.


----------



## Catchem1144 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ya that's what we were thinking he is def a trophy for the goliad area maybe 150 an probably weighs 220 really nice deer does anybody know of deer tracking dogs in that area


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

There was a 2cooler advertising this 
I'll try to search for him


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just look at the top of the main page on the Bow Hunting forum and you'll find ever person with tracking dogs who have listed with us.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I would keep an eye out for buzzards, and I would check around water...as gut shot deer often go to water.

It sometimes takes many hours or even days for a gut shot to kill the animal. I did it once in Illinois and found the deer alive after about 10 hours. I didn't push him and he was dead in the last seen spot the next day.

Best of luck with the deer.


----------

